# Holdfasts



## AndyT (26 Mar 2011)

Back last summer, there was a long and interesting threadabout holdfasts, in which RichardT popped up and offered to make as many as forum members wanted.

I bought a pair, had a quick go with them and felt very pleased to have been able to get them.

Since then, I've not actually done much bench-based woodworking, but I've recently started on a small bookcase in ash, and I've been using them a lot more.

So, at risk of embarrasing Richard, I'd just like to say thanks again. They are so good! Clamping a board down on the bench so I can chop dovetails or plane a rebate is so quick and easy. A bash with a mallet on the top to set them, a bash on the side to release them. You might think that it doesn't take long to tighten a clamp, but these are better. It's so efficient that there is never the temptation to carry on with the wood in a slightly awkward position - you can always spare a few seconds to get it just right.

So well done Richard, for taking the time and trouble on these. Long may your blacksmithing and woodworking flourish!


----------



## MickCheese (26 Mar 2011)

I will second his embarrassment. I have a pair of them and don't really think too much about them but use them all the time so they must be great.

Thanks from me too.  

Mick


----------



## Richard T (27 Mar 2011)

Shucks folks, I'm speechless  

... but not so much so not to say that I've had a few requests for more holdfasts since. I've been telling people that I couldn't do smaller numbers for less than £18 per pair and they have all been understanding and ok about that. 
So soon I will be ordering some steel for other stuff, (cough PLANES cough) to which I will add some more 18mm bar - enough to make some stock for future prospective customers.

I notice that Roy Underhill has been making great use of his "vallette" in the latest run of his show - the very best advertisement.


----------



## studders (27 Mar 2011)

Ta.


----------



## JMcK (27 Mar 2011)

Me too,please.


----------



## markturner (27 Mar 2011)

And me as well please....


----------



## fluffflinger (27 Mar 2011)

Another for the list please, I'd like a pair as a gift and two for myself. 

Regards

Richard


----------



## FestoolFishy (27 Mar 2011)

Hi just wondering if you might consider making them with a square rather than round leg ? Maybe they would not work in the same way, sadly my bench has square dog holes 

Keep up the good work
regards Peter


----------



## clk230 (27 Mar 2011)

can you add me to the list aswell please


----------



## Vann (28 Mar 2011)

Hmmm. I'm very tempted, but scared of the shipping cost to New Zealand.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Richard T (28 Mar 2011)

Oh dear Vann, yes, could be hefty. I'll find out when I get to weighing them in at the post office but I may have to type it in very small letters. :roll:


----------



## AidanB (28 Mar 2011)

how much would a pair of these cost including postage to Ireland?


----------



## Richard T (28 Mar 2011)

I don't know yet Aidan, I'll let you know when when I've made some to weigh. Shouldn't be too bad, I sent some to the Netherlands last time and that was much cheaper than I expected.


----------



## Richard T (28 Mar 2011)

Peter - I remember last time there were stories of lots of round 3/4 " hole borings going on. Square holes for dogs are just for dogs really, round is the only shape that bites properly. 
I don't know if we ever reached a general consensus but I think they work best in a 2 - 3" deep hole. I seem to remember I tuned them to work best in a 2 1/4" deep hole ....
And it is probably better to have this hole somewhere more mid - bench than where you usually need dogs. 
Has any one who uses them often got any advise/experience to share on this? ... Coo, yeh, some photos would be nice - I've seen them in test mode but never used in anger.


----------



## Pete W (28 Mar 2011)

I can echo the good reviews for Richard's holdfasts. Mine hold fine in my sawbench, which has a 2" thick top (say 45mm-ish finished dimension). I can also confirm (as if anyone needed it) that they don't hold well in the 1" top of my rubbish store-bought workbench.


----------



## DTR (28 Mar 2011)

Add me to the list please (I already posted in the other thread a few days ago). I'd be more than happy to pay £18 for a pair of decent holdfasts. I'm a bit concerned they won't work with my bench though. The top is around 2 5/8" thick, but for reasons I won't go into the dog holes are 20mm.


----------



## studders (28 Mar 2011)

DTR":3iu797rx said:


> the dog holes are 20mm.



Decide where you want to use the Hold fast, fill the hole with a 20mm plug glued in and rebore to 18-19mm.


----------



## Paul Chapman (28 Mar 2011)

studders":ojwmtfg3 said:


> DTR":ojwmtfg3 said:
> 
> 
> > the dog holes are 20mm.
> ...



I doubt that 1-2mm would make much difference to the effectiveness of the holdfast. I would leave the hole at 20mm and see how you get on.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Recky33 (28 Mar 2011)

Please will you put me down for a pair as well Richard, I missed it last time and have regretted it ever since 

Allan


----------



## Shane (28 Mar 2011)

I'm on the other list, but I'll add myself to this one as well just incase, so a pair for me as well please if poss 8)


----------



## katellwood (29 Mar 2011)

Could I be included for a pair as well please

Regards


----------



## studders (29 Mar 2011)

Paul Chapman":21qv48qh said:


> I would leave the hole at 20mm and see how you get on.
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



Errr...... yeah.... that's eggzactly what I meant. :---)


If the hole's too big for the tool, get a smaller hole and save disappointment and frustration.


----------



## Alf (29 Mar 2011)

FestoolFishy":c5gih35o said:


> Hi just wondering if you might consider making them with a square rather than round leg ? Maybe they would not work in the same way, sadly my bench has square dog holes


One problem with a square-shank holdfast in a square hole that occurs to me is you'd be limited in the places the head of the holdfast could be rotated to. Round shank in round hole = 360° holding goodness. For the odd times I've needed to though, I found a round shank will go in a square dog hole, but it's not something I'd want to do often as it does tend to chew up the edges.


----------



## DTR (29 Mar 2011)

Paul Chapman":1as3uhbg said:


> I doubt that 1-2mm would make much difference to the effectiveness of the holdfast. I would leave the hole at 20mm and see how you get on.
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul





studders":1as3uhbg said:


> If the hole's too big for the tool, get a smaller hole and save disappointment and frustration.



Thanks for the advice. I'll try them at 20mm, and if that doesn't work too well I'll buy a box of 19mm holes. Thanks chaps


----------



## dh7892 (29 Mar 2011)

I'm also up for a pair so please put me down on the list. The revised price is fine by me.


----------



## bucephalus (29 Mar 2011)

Please put me down for a pair - thank you.


----------



## Escudo (29 Mar 2011)

Please don't forget little old me.........a pair will do just the job for my new bench.

Thanks Richard, looks like you will be very busy making all these holdfasts! (hammer) 

All the best, Tony.


----------



## Brabberic (29 Mar 2011)

I'd like to be put down for a pair as well please. I only just stumbled onto this forum so am glad this got reposted.
Thank you


----------



## dh7892 (30 Mar 2011)

Make that two pairs for me; I've got a friend who wants some too.


----------



## bobscarle (30 Mar 2011)

Can I be added to the list for a pair, please. Not sure how I missed them last time.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## Philipp (30 Mar 2011)

Hi Richard,

I, too, would be happy to get a pair (despite the 20-mm-dog holes in my bench).

Postage for items below 2 kgs to the Continent is quite reasonable ("Small Packets").

Would be great if you could let me know the weight of a pair of your hold-fasts for sorting out the postage.

Best regards, Philipp


----------



## tja (30 Mar 2011)

Richard T":tbdoracg said:


> I don't know yet Aidan, I'll let you know when when I've made some to weigh. Shouldn't be too bad, I sent some to the Netherlands last time and that was much cheaper than I expected.



If I remember correctly, shipping to the Netherlands was about 12 pounds at the time for a pair.

Take


----------



## Trizza (30 Mar 2011)

If shipping to Finland isn't too shocking then put me down for a pair, too


----------



## Mike-W (30 Mar 2011)

I would be obliged if you could put me down for a pair, my bench has 20mm holes but is 3.75" thick top , I’m sure they will hold ok, from all the excellent reports they will be well worth trying on my bench.


----------



## LynnJ (30 Mar 2011)

Hi Richard

Could you please also add me to your list for a pair.


----------



## Vann (31 Mar 2011)

Richard T":2wqq7ny0 said:


> I've been telling people that I couldn't do smaller numbers for less than £18 per pair and they have all been understanding and ok about that.



What was that about _smaller numbers _Richard? Have the numbers for this run exceeded your previous run yet. :lol: 

Cheers, Vann. (hammer)


----------



## Richard T (31 Mar 2011)

Hmmmm.... yers, quite a few now. Though not as many as last summer; I bought 130 feet of 18mm wire which made 45 pairs. I broke my hammer before I'd finished. Happy days.  

Anyway, I'll count up the numbers and over - order the steel today so that I will (hopefully) have plenty in stock.


----------



## Chris Knight (31 Mar 2011)

Re the question on the thickness of bench top in which they operate - my bench has a 4 1/2 thick top and I use Gramercy holdfasts in 3/4 inch holes. They would not hold in my top without some mods. I first tried what I had seen advised elsewhere which was to use coarse sandpaper to roughen the holdfasts (using the sandpaper in such a way as too create annular scratches). This worked OK but the same piece of advice went on to say that after a while it was necessary to roughen them again and again.. so the author of the suggestion said he wished he had counterbored his holes. I have done that and counterbored my holes to 1 inch diameter from the underside of the bench top to a depth of 1 1/2 inches thus leaving 3 inches for the holdfasts to work in - which they do, perfectly and without the need for roughening them.


----------



## hekkeus (31 Mar 2011)

I would like to have a pair, too, if shipping to Finland is reasonable, say, less than the pair.
Thanks


----------



## Henry Disston (1 Apr 2011)

Those are some great looking holdfasts and a bargain price!


----------



## Duncan A (4 Apr 2011)

Hi Richard
Please will you put me down for a pair
Thanks
Duncan


----------



## Helvetica (4 Apr 2011)

This answers the question I was about to post - My benchtop is 7 5/8" thick and I wondered if a holdfast could work properly in it. 

Could you put me down for a pair too please? (already mentioned in other post). I'm in ireland so maybe if Aidan is anywhere near me (Kildare) we can save on postage. Doesn't really matter either way.



Chris Knight":1tcds2b1 said:


> Re the question on the thickness of bench top in which they operate - my bench has a 4 1/2 thick top and I use Gramercy holdfasts in 3/4 inch holes. They would not hold in my top without some mods. I first tried what I had seen advised elsewhere which was to use coarse sandpaper to roughen the holdfasts (using the sandpaper in such a way as too create annular scratches). This worked OK but the same piece of advice went on to say that after a while it was necessary to roughen them again and again.. so the author of the suggestion said he wished he had counterbored his holes. I have done that and counterbored my holes to 1 inch diameter from the underside of the bench top to a depth of 1 1/2 inches thus leaving 3 inches for the holdfasts to work in - which they do, perfectly and without the need for roughening them.


----------



## Henry Disston (4 Apr 2011)

My bench has a 3 1/2" thick top with a 9" deep x 3" thick front apron. Grammercy holdfasts work well in the 3 1/2" benchtop and in the apron face but not in the 9" deep part.


----------



## Richard T (5 Apr 2011)

The steel has just arrived. I've got one or two things to do but I'll make a start this week.


----------



## studders (5 Apr 2011)

..


----------



## JMcK (5 Apr 2011)

Richard

I have already asked for two. Although I am in France I can have them sent to a UK (Sussex) address if before the end of the month.To save you looking up postage to France.


----------



## Richard T (5 Apr 2011)

Ok John, I should have knocked up a few by then. 

Just made a pair before I put the forge to bed to make sure I hadn't lost the knack.


----------



## Trizza (5 Apr 2011)

Actually Richard, I'm in the UK this weekend so I have an address there you could pop them to if you have time to get mine done this week!


----------



## Richard T (5 Apr 2011)

Ok Trizza, I'll do my best. PM me the address and I'll try to remember how to do paypal stuff ..


----------



## Trizza (5 Apr 2011)

Richard T":1uyqiu1p said:


> Ok Trizza, I'll do my best. PM me the address and I'll try to remember how to do paypal stuff ..



Thanks! Don't worry too much if you don't find the time, though.


----------



## DTR (5 Apr 2011)

Just curious Richard, how are you going to "take orders", so to speak? I wouldn't want to miss out!


----------



## Richard T (6 Apr 2011)

Dave, when I have made a decent amount I'll ask people to pm me their addresses and will give them my paypal details. Then juggle betwixt forge and post office. 
You won't miss out - even if I run out of stock (which is looking likely) I'll do the orders I have in order, then get some more steel.


----------



## DTR (6 Apr 2011)

I see, thanks


----------



## Richard T (7 Apr 2011)

I've just been to consult the post office 1 pair at 1.982kg - UK standard parcel (the cheapest) £4.41 - Europe in general £11.96

I haven't bought the envelopes yet so I will let you all know over all p&p when I have.


----------



## Trizza (11 Apr 2011)

I just got home from the UK and had a chance to tear open the package Richard - they look great! Its a bit late tonight to go and start whacking on them but I'll test them out ASAP.

Thanks!


----------



## Niall (11 Apr 2011)

If you're still taking orders may I get a pair please?


----------



## BrianD (12 Apr 2011)

Hi Richard,

please count me in for a pair as well, if you can accommodate this, (hammer) 

Thanks


----------



## Richard T (23 Apr 2011)

Even though it's probably the worst time this year to say this, the holdfasts are ready. 

If all interested pm me your delivery addresses, I will send back paypal details. And, hopefully, somewhere in between bank holidays and weddings, .... etc. 

The grand total + P&P for a pair posted within the UK is £23.16

I don't think paypal charges for this amount so haven't had to add anything there, although I think two pairs went over the limit and they charged .... we'll see.


----------



## Richard T (23 Apr 2011)

Looks like pay "pal" is taking 99p off each transaction :evil: :evil: :evil: 

If you've already sent money via paypal .... my loss. For orders from now, please send £24.15 to my address as above. Sorry to drop this on everyone but a quid off each is quite a lump.. Just when I thought I had it all worked out 'n all ...

If you would prefer to pay by cheque, (£23.16) let me know, and I'll give you my address details. 

I have been asked by a couple of people about direct bank transfers. If you would like to pay this way, (£23.16) again, let me know and I can give you the bank details.


----------



## FestoolFishy (23 Apr 2011)

Hi Richard I would love a pair so if there are any left can you please let me have your details for payment either Paypal or cheque which ever is best for you 
Hope your not missing out on the chocolate eggs 
Best regards and enjoy your holiday 
Peter


----------



## DTR (23 Apr 2011)

PM sent :wink:


----------



## Escudo (23 Apr 2011)

Hello Richard, I will send you a PM for a pair of holdfasts. Thanks mate. Tony.


----------



## Richard T (24 Apr 2011)

Folks, I'm overwhelmed .... I've had the nightmare all day of wondering how to tell you all that pay pal has charged the unexpected 99p and that how I can't afford to incorporate that... So I decided to just come clean and ask for the extra quid via paypal or less it via cheque or bank transfer ... and thinking that I might be hounded out of town as a fraudster, a harloton and a poo .... 
But no ! I've had two cheques, two bank transfers and several up- payments on the pay pal. and lots of messages of support. 
I can't tell you how relieved this makes me feel as someone not really used to selling stuff. 
I've had more pms today than I can shake a stick at ... so if I haven't replied tonight, I will tomorrow.


----------



## clk230 (24 Apr 2011)

hi, hope i havn't missed out will pm you my address , probably worth asking people to send the paypal payments as a gift payment as this will save you having to pay fees.


----------



## Shane (24 Apr 2011)

clk230":15wqv3pg said:


> probably worth asking people to send the paypal payments as a gift payment as this will save you having to pay fees.



That just adds extra again for the buyer, Richard has added the fee in his total


----------



## Richard T (26 Apr 2011)

All seems to be going smoothly.
We're just off to the bank to sort out on line banking stuff, then putting the first batch into the post.


----------



## Shane (28 Apr 2011)

Mine have just arrived, Thank you Richard 8) 

I won't get a chance to use them until next week, but I'm certain they'll be spot on (hammer)


----------



## bucephalus (28 Apr 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Richard T (28 Apr 2011)

Wow, that was quick Shane - we thought they would get "weddinged" and not be with you for ages. 


Just thought I'd put up a couple of pictures to demonstrate a holdfast in use and the sort of thickness of wood, angle of foot I've tuned them to. 






Indicating the slight gap betwixt foot and surface to be held; any more and the holdfast is likely to dig in and any less and it might not hold.





Tapped down, gap closed and holding fast.





This shows the hole I have been testing them in, or rather the wood with the hole in. It is a tad over 2 - 1/4" deep. This seems to be the optimum for biting hard and releasing easy.


----------



## Recky33 (30 Apr 2011)

Mine arrived this morning, Whack their in, Whack their out, Hold everything Iv tried really tight, Far to much fun for a Saturday morning, i'm having to stop myself from showing them to everyone on our street, Cheers Richard, Well impressed 

Allan


----------



## Richard T (30 Apr 2011)

Thanks Allan - good to hear they're behaving.


----------



## bucephalus (3 May 2011)

Recky33":1vq43e9q said:


> Mine arrived this morning, Whack their in, Whack their out, Hold everything Iv tried really tight, Far to much fun for a Saturday morning, i'm having to stop myself from showing them to everyone on our street, Cheers Richard, Well impressed
> 
> Allan



I second what Allan says - mine just arrived this morning and they work brilliantly - a quick whack on the top and they hold fast like a taxman asked for a rebate, a quick whack on the back and they let go instantly - I wasn't sure they would work in my Sjobergs bench, (thought it might give me an excuse to build a new one...) but they are great - many thanks again Richard.


----------



## Shane (5 May 2011)

bucephalus":1i9rxk2s said:


> I wasn't sure they would work in my Sjobergs bench



My first chance to try them today. My bench is a Sjobergs as well, and the top is only 27mm thick, and I can report that they work brilliantly well (as I was sure they would), I'm really pleased with them, Richard you are a star 8) 

is it wrong to spend way too long whacking them in/out? :lol:


----------



## Richard T (5 May 2011)

Shane wrote:
"is it wrong to spend way too long whacking them in/out? "

...Only if you're in danger of wearing your hole out. 

Thanks for the good reports folks. 

There are still plenty left, although there are quite a few people way back on the list who haven't pm'd me yet....


----------



## clk230 (5 May 2011)

Hi Richard did you get my pm ?


----------



## Shane (5 May 2011)

Richard T":1req6bdn said:


> ...Only if you're in danger of wearing your hole out.



:shock: :lol:


----------



## studders (5 May 2011)

clk230":2vis6sgi said:


> Hi Richard did you get my pm ?



Or mine?


----------



## Richard T (6 May 2011)

> clk230 wrote:
> Hi Richard did you get my pm ?
> 
> 
> Or mine?



Dratt! Sorry both; you must have slipped past my attention when we were messing around with the possibility of the mysterious bank transfer.  

Pms sent.


----------



## studders (6 May 2011)

No worries. Will cough up the lolly asap if not sooner.


----------



## DTR (6 May 2011)

Richard T":267kiloz said:


> Dratt! Sorry both; you must have slipped past my attention when we were messing around with the possibility of the mysterious bank transfer.



On that note, did you get mine? :wink:


----------



## Niall (6 May 2011)

Or mine? Should I send again?


----------



## Richard T (7 May 2011)

.... I just need the occasional nudge with a small sledge hammer ...


----------



## dh7892 (7 May 2011)

Just to confirm, my two pairs arrived this morning. 

I hardly seems worth mentioning how well they work since everyone seems to already have enthused about them but for completeness, I'll add my praise. 

I tried them on some scrap oak without a protective shim and they didn't seem to mark the work. They hold firmly and set/release easily.

Top job.

I'm very pleased with them.


----------



## JMcK (7 May 2011)

Richard

Just picked mine up from UK. Nice job. Many thanks.


----------



## DTR (11 May 2011)

Mine arrived yesterday. I've got nothing much to add except to say top banana! Much thanks Richard. It is a shame you don't have some kind of maker's mark of your own to brand them with.


----------



## Richard T (12 May 2011)

Thanks for all the positive feed back fellers;

Dave, don't think I haven't thought about it ... but it would take an extra heat each time and besides, considering the opposition describe themselves as "the world's only manufacturer of holdfasts" ... if it's black and not shiny, it's probly one of mine.


----------



## clk230 (16 May 2011)

picked mine up from the post office on sat morning , all i can say is BRILLIANT i'm amazed how well they grip but with a little knock on the back they release.

thanks very much Richard for making these.


----------



## hekkeus (26 May 2011)

It seems like I cannot send a PM, because I'm too new here.
Richard, could you contact me, because I would like to have a pair? I hope it is not too late since I missed on the start.
Thanks.


----------



## Richard T (26 May 2011)

I'll give it a go.. 
And a reminder while I'm here that I have lots of steel in stock now, so I can always provide holdfasts when needed. I must make up another batch soon as the last has nearly gone.


----------



## Richard T (26 May 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## wools (26 May 2011)

I would _love_ a pair of these if there's still some knocking about! I'm not quite sure what the deal is with PMs but whatever I can do to speed the process up just let me know.

And hello, all. Long time lurker, first time poster. It's alright around here, innit.


----------



## thecoder (27 May 2011)

Hi Richard

Could I be really cheaky and order a pair please.

regards

dave


----------



## Richard T (27 May 2011)

Hi both above.

If you pm or email me your delivery addresses I'll send you the payment options.

Good job there is a bank holiday coming up, I have a new batch to start and I need my assistant ... who only "thinks" she's getting a holiday


----------



## knappers (27 May 2011)

Hi,
Save me ploughing through this thread again trying to figure it out.. How much are they again?
Pm me if you like.

Si.


----------



## Richard T (27 May 2011)

Hi Si,

One pair to the UK is £24.15 paypal or £23.15 bank transfer. Or if you're ever over this way, £18


----------



## wools (27 May 2011)

Would you be able to put your email address on here, Richard? Cheers.


----------



## Richard T (27 May 2011)

Sure.

r.tomes at virgin.net


Thanks Steve, I don't even like proper spam.


----------



## studders (27 May 2011)

Richard, you might want to replace the @ with 'at' to avoid getting a lot of automated spam, which is not as nice as proper spam.


----------



## Philipp (30 May 2011)

Hi Richard,

Thank you for the holdfasts which arrived sooner than expected! They work a treat and I am looking forward to working with them.

Best regards and thanks again, Philipp


----------



## Benchwayze (30 May 2011)

I got me a pair. Due to my workshop being gutted for a make-over, I haven't had chance to use them yet. But they look and sound fine. (Tuned to Bb I think!)

FWIW I recommend them if you use Holdfasts. 

Thanks Richard. 

Regards
John


----------



## dedee (28 Jun 2011)

Finally got my bench sorted out and here's a pic with two of Richard's holdfasts







The is the first time I have used this type of holdfast. I am sure their simplicity of use belies the skill required to make them. 

Thanks again Richard.

Andy


----------



## rdesign (27 May 2013)

Hi Richard T 
was just wondering if u still make them, know this is an old post. 
Some people have looked for postage to ireland just wondering if u had a price.
Regards Richard


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 May 2013)

They are available from Richard Maguire http://www.theenglishwoodworker.com/sho ... cts_id=266

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Richard T (29 May 2013)

Indeed they are - and I've just noticed he has posted a video on how to mess about with them.

http://www.theenglishwoodworker.com/?p=1329 

I might post something on adjustment if it ever gets bright enough to take some decent photos.


----------

